
Microsoft Pours $1B into Poland’s Digital Transformation - polskibus
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/microsoft-pours-1-billion-poland-101051280.html
======
Lunchrion
Interesting. What are some tech products from Poland though? I only know of
CDProjectRed and their video games

